# Don't know if I did was right...



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I found another feral on my way home. Female, brown domestic shorthair, 1-2 months old. I brought her home with the intention of keeping her, I already called her Pepper, but when we arrived home, she went crazy! She tried to attack to Lucky and the dog, hissed & scratched at me and was running and screaming around. I didn't want to get my family even more angry with me so I took her back to where I found her. I now feel bad for leaving such a young kitten behind. She's two blocks away from me so I can go back for her anytime. Was my decision in bringing her back right? What do you guys think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I would have done the same thing in your shoes. Your family is pretty stirred up over Lux so I'd let sleeping dogs lie - or screaming kittens go back. Truly feral kittens, by definition, can be pretty crazy, but I don't think you need the stress in the family right now!!


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Marcia, I thought Pepper would've been more like Lucky when I first brought him home, quiet and relaxed but I was surprised to find out it was the exact opposite!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When bringing a new kitten or cat into a house they should be place into a small area like a bathroom. This kitten would of come around. It was just freaked out by being dropped into an unfamiliar place with animals it didn't know. There are proper ways to introduce a cat to a home.

Base Camp — How to Prepare for your New Cat | Little Big Cat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought of this Mitts & Tess, but considering Josh's family dynamics I'm not sure how I would have really reacted! I agree, a home environment would have been better for the kitten but his family is pretty irritated about the sick kitty Lux he took in and didn't make it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Josh just go back and feed the kitten each day since your family isn't ready to accomadate a new cat.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I went back for it an hour or so after I brought it back and it seemed to have left the area already. The people around my neighborhood know I like to take it strays and I'm sure they'll let me know when they see Pepper again. I'd really love to take her home though.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

spend time with her and get her more socialized. Then try taking her home and do as the article suggested. Maybe it would work then.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've decided to go back and get her in the morning. I'll keep her for a day or two then I'll make my final decision.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Taming a feral cat or kitten takes time and effort. Kittens are easier than cats, though. Expect to get hissed at, attacked, bitten, and have a fearful and stressed cat for several weeks or months. If you're just bringing this cat home for a few days that's not long enough to access anything about the cats true personaily underneath all its fear. It needs to be kept in a single room for a few weeks at least while it gets used to you and the sounds of a home. You need to do a lot of reading on taking cats, there's plently of tips out there. Some big ones are getting down to their level on the floor, not making sudden movements, and not making eye contact (it's seen as a threat).

Both Blacky and Jasper were semi-feral, meaning they'd had prior human contact but reverted to a feral state when left on the streets. Blacky took a year to allow me close enough to pet her and when I first brought her indoors after all that time gaining her trust she flipped out and jumped out a broken window to escape. Getting her used to the inside of a home took several more months, starting with just making her feel comfortable coming into a single room. Jasper we trapped in the garage by accident and I decided to give it a go at taming him. He had serious aggression and I had to wear oven mitts around him for 3+ months. I still have small scars on my hands from where he bit through the mitts. Once he got over his utter fear of me, he was extremely food obsessed and possessive at and would viciously attack instead of cower. But 4 or so months later, he became a normal cat. You'd never know he used to act feral, he's currently sleeping on my legs. Taking the time to tame them was a lot of work and at first I was constantly questioning if what I was doing the right thing, I didn't see how Jasper in particular would get over his aggression, but he just needed time. I have a very strong bond with both of the cats because of this, moreso than anyone else.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Any luck finding her?


----------

